

Classic stories: The Story of Mel. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://foldoc.org/The+Story+of+Mel

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This submission asked: "Should I learn C?"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1523858>

The Story of Mel is a reason why everyone should learn assembler. If you don't
know assembler you won't really appreciate everything that goes on in this
story. You'll get the basic idea, but the details and subtleties will almost
certainly elude you.

